# trying to firgure it all out



## drewzwife (May 12, 2008)

I decided to get started on the 135 gal. tank that has been sitting for over a yr in my living room empty. (personally I thought the kids would come back and get it) So we have decided on fish and some decor. I like the fake drift wood and the plants (somewhat) but the rocks I am not sure about they are Meesquabuck thin flagstone. I am still trying to get my Ph up and I am still researching if these are pulling it down. Any suggestion about what I am doing wrong or right? The filter is Rena xP4,we have a powerhead,and 2 heaters. As soon as I figure out how to post pics I will.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the cichlid forumâ€¦.

What kind of fish are you planning?


----------



## drewzwife (May 12, 2008)

We're planning on several type but here is a list of the ones we like... Maybe you could tell me if these will work well together.
Cynotilapia afra
Labidochromis Caeruleus
Melanochromis Auratus
Melanochromis Johanni
Metriaclima Estherae
Pseudotropheus Socolofi
Pseudotropheus sp. Red Zebra
Red Top Albino Zebra

With this large of a tank I realize that to stop aggression we need to over populate. Sorry if I missed spelled anything but I hope I spelled the names of the fish right


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

With that size tank, you could probably do something like thisâ€¦

Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef or Cobue) ...2 male - 6 female
Labidochromis Caeruleus ...8 or 10
Melanochromis Auratus ... not recommended, very aggressive
Melanochromis Johanni ... I would put Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos. pretty close to Johanni, but males and female look the sameâ€¦2 male â€" 6 female
Metriaclima Estherae ....2 male - 6 female
Pseudotropheus Socolofi ...2 male - 6 female
Pseudotropheus sp. Red Zebra â€¦ same as Metriaclima Estherae
Red Top Albino Zebraâ€¦ 2 male â€" 6 female

However with this kind of load you may need to bump up your filtration.

I also know a local breeder, not to far from you, that keeps a lot of the Mbuna in your list. You can send me a PM if you need the details.

 :fish:


----------

